# Simulacion de luz para ldr en proteus



## jenrique (Feb 5, 2009)

buenas con todos! necesito que alguien me diga donde encuentro alguna lampara para un ldr porfa es de urgencia!


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Feb 5, 2009)

hola busca en miscellaneous ,hasta pronto


----------



## Vick (Feb 7, 2009)

Busca como TORCH_LDR...

es el LDR con todo y lámpara para que lo simules.

Saludos.


----------



## jenrique (Feb 7, 2009)

gracias vick ya lo encontre!


----------



## chenry123 (Ene 13, 2010)

hola necesito una ldr para simular un circuito, pero tengo la version de proteus isis profesional v6.9 sera q lo encuentro???? gracias


----------



## AtaboU (Jun 13, 2012)

gracias vick, me sirvio


----------



## sbl (Ago 15, 2012)

en versiones inferiores a la 7.4 no hay ldr con lamparita, tienes que migrar a una version mas superior para encontrar el ldr con lamparita (en ver anteriores usa un pot.)


----------

